# New Pony Trouble!!



## Meme14 (14 January 2015)

Thank you for taking a look at my post, I'm in need of some advice. We have had a 11.2 mare for just over a year now, we introduced a 12.2 gelding to her on Sunday but things aren't going well. Unfortunately the gelding is being a real bully to her, and occasionally tries nipping her backside! They are out on a large sand area due to the wet ground, where there is a good sized shelter, however the mare seems to have been chucked out of there too?
Ideas please or am I being too soft??!!


----------



## be positive (14 January 2015)

A bit of nipping is pretty harmless as is some bullying at the early stages, especially as thy are restricted to a sand arena, I would ensure they have several well spaced piles of hay at all times so the mare can eat in peace and hope they settle.


----------



## Shazzababs (14 January 2015)

Sounds like they are just sorting out who is in charge.

As be positive said, make sure the food is well spread out, so that everyone can get some out of kicking range of the others and give it a little time.


----------

